# Glashütte Original - Sport Evolution Impact: Chronograph & Tourbillon



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear Friends of Glashütte Original,


I hope you are doing well and you had a great week.

Today we have posted some interesting news about our Sport Evolution Impact:

http://www.glashuette-original.com/neuigkeiten/default.aspx?AktuellesDetail=137&AktuellesSprache=en (english version)

http://www.glashuette-original.com/neuigkeiten/default.aspx?AktuellesDetail=151&AktuellesSprache=de (deutsche Version)


Please enjoy the new spot as well as the impressions of these masterpieces and the new shock absorption system.

If I can give you any further support please do not hesitate to contact me.

Thank you very much for your appreciated support!


Enjoy your weekend & best regards from Glashütte


----------

